# Blues and Spanish?



## Fishtillidie (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey I got a question I want to do some good Blue and Spanish fishing those blues are excellent fighters. I just got some new gotcha plugs and are anxious to try them out where's the best place now to catch these species?

SOme one plz. help me out, Piers?


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

nags head sand bridge and lynnhaven and va piers. Or up north


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah, ru best bet is going to be fishing the piers. They like to hang around them while they move up-here. The BEST RIG I've ever seen to catch spanish and bules is the straw rig. I knew some good friends of mine donw at GV pier that would go up- and- down the east coast chasin' spanish at piers. MAN! They could catch some spanish mack. The biggest thing about using the straw rig is_ make ur known they work the best_ John and Donna allways had some really good suggestions on makeing them. Like using Mc Donalds straws and pink and so on... when I made mine the spanish just started to leave, but I'll admit I was VERY un-shure that it would work- but it did. All it is, is some 20-30 pound test line with loops made by the base line with gold hook(very important) with a gold hook threaded on the hook. Then repeat about 5-7 times on ur base line. At the end of ur base line put a in-line sinker. VERY IMPORTANT: NEVER USE ANY HARDWARE ON THIS RIG, THE SPANISH WILL ATTACK IT CAUSE IT IS SHINNEY I'll try to find a pic of it

--p.s. - yeah those store bought one's work but not as good as home-made, besides u don't get the feeling of catching something, on somthine u made


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

i think you are talking about a subakii rig (spelling?) It has 6 or 7 hooks. I have one and i catch a lot of trout and blues in the light.


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*straw rigs*

straw rigs are great if any one wants some i know how to make and can sell for cheap


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone got a pic or can take a pic of a "straw rig"?
- Surfman


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Fishendude15,
No, a straw rig chech one out, I'll make one and take a pic of it


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

*straw rigs*

Still waiting and hoping to see a pic of these straw rigs. I'm very intrigued at the concept and design. Are they only for trolling or can they be casted also?

Thanks, Mitch


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

Is this what you're talking about? Also refered to as a Tube Mackerel Rig...


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Those are some heavy sinkers for such a small fish... And fished on the bottom. Are Macks caught on the bottom? Both Kings and Spanish are generally caught off the bottom, I thought.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

that's the store baught one let me get that pic. of it when i get home  

BTW-- they are jigged on the very top of the water, and when ur jigging them they come clean out of the water, it may seem wierd but just stick with me here

---yeah that's a "KING"mack. rig


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

ok i have no clue.


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

*???*

I am still not real clear on this straw rig. Is it to be used trolling or something? I mean 12 oz is an awful lot of lead for a damn 2lb spanish. Please elaborate...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Never used one,but if ya did a search on this site,there was a real good thread last year.

IMHO,looks like a ya cast the rig and jig it in.Wit all the hooks and staws,your bound to get some fish's attention.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*straw rig*

All most done with it


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

i got my paper and pen ready for notes.lol


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*.............this Just Ain't Right!*

 ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! MY CAMERA STOP WORKING!       

---SOME WAY SOME HOW I'LL GET A PIC TO YA'LL, I PROMISE!-------


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

jay said:


> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! MY CAMERA STOP WORKING!
> 
> ---SOME WAY SOME HOW I'LL GET A PIC TO YA'LL, I PROMISE!-------


Slap it up against the wall... Used to work with my laptop!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

*Straw rig*

Well I have a 1/2 a dozen in the truck, but I'm to lazy to drag one out for a pic. 
The pic of the Mackerel is close enough to a straw rig to do the job(just change the tubes to straws and add a couple and use the Gold Aberdeen hooks). But that is not a "King Mackerel rig" it is used more the Boston Mackerel type of fish, out on head boats. The weight that is used for a straw rig is about 2oz or some times people use a stingsilver (type). A straw rig would not be used trolling since it would just tangle up, it is jigged straight up and down.


----------



## tomofdestin (Nov 26, 2007)

*McDonalds Straw Rig*

Yeh, in Destin they use straw rigs for Kings and Spanish. The best are the McDonalds wide width, I think because of the color. Basically this works since Macs will bite anything that shines. You start with a casting bubble tied up to 25# or more clear mono leader than you come up to a standard shank hook covered by a 3-4 inch piece of plastic straw over the straight end of the hook and over the first inch or so of leader. Also when you cut your chunk of straw cut one end straight the other end at a 45% angle. Put the angled end facing the shank. This does two things, first it creates noise from the water passing through the straw next it reveals only the shank so thats what the fish will bite.


----------



## tomofdestin (Nov 26, 2007)

Check out 

www.bigbendsportsman.com/tips/rigging_tips.htm

he's got a pic on his site.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

sweet ill have to try it this summer thanks for the info


----------

